# Garantie pour un iPhone américain



## Memorialb (2 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour 

Je me permets de relancer un sujet classique mais pour lequel je n’ai trouvé que des post anciens.

J’ai mon frère qui vit aux USA et je regarde pour changer mon téléphone actuel (iPhone 7 plus) avec l’iPhone X. 
Les prix avec taxes sont quand même plus abordables qu’en France mais je voulais savoir comment s’applique la garantie.
En France, les iPhone sont garantis un an je pense mais quand ils viennent d’un autre pays ?
Est-ce la même durée de garantie ?
Peut-on sans problème les faire réparer si besoin ?

Merci d’avance de vos retours si vous avez déjà acheté aux USA.


----------

